# Mini Tail Black Piranha



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

What is a rhom with a really tiny tail fin??? is there a clasification of rhom with really little tails???


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

FohDatAss said:


> What is a rhom with a really tiny tail fin??? is there a clasification of rhom with really little tails???


Yep :nod: , its usually known as a previously beat up rhom.









Usually fish that have small tail fins, or unsymetrical tail fins, are a sign of previous damage. Do you have pics of the fish in question? That way we can give you a better ID.

By the way, WELCOME TO PFURY. We are glad you found us.








~Dj


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I know what you're saying, however, the tail is genuinely small, in tact with the black border on the end of the fin too, i'm trying to get a pic to show, check back soon...









thanks DJ!!


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

need pic, but sounds like a war injury.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

why the heck isn't my pic comming up?? i did everything i was supposed to....


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

just injured i say


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

!


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

nicely bit off tail rhom


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

HERE HE IS THE LITTLE TAIL MYSTERY PIRANHA!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Here is another pic, is this a black piranha, could someone tell me what this is he is about 3.5 inches long...........


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think it has bin in a fight or has a deformed tail.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

The small fin is definately due to previous damage.

~Dj


----------

